

Teach Your Kids How To Code, Not How To Speak Chinese - NnamdiJr
http://www.businessinsider.com/learning-code-chinese-2011-12

======
NnamdiJr
As a language nerd (who has also spent a large portion of time learning
computer ones) it's a bit hard for me to say, but I agree with the article.
Although learning another language is completely mind-altering, much like
learning to code is, and I would never give-up everything that has opened up
for me through learning Chinese, software-backed technology is THE thing
pushing the world forward. And so the benefits of understanding, creating, and
being able to manipulate it through code is much more wider reaching than any
foreign language on its own could ever be (excluding English that is).

Essentially, I see basic programming as something that's a part of standard
computer literacy, whereas foreign languages are strongly recommended options.
I hope primary and secondary school curricula reflect this in the near future,
so I won't have to be thinking about it when kids of my own come along..

